# Water pressure issue



## Don Hinde (Jun 24, 2021)

I just got a 2016 Starcraft Autumn Ridge. First time out with it had a plumbing issue. The water pump runs non-stop and i only get the fawcets to spit out air/water mix with very low pressure. Where to start looking? Filter, pump, cracked line?


----------



## henryck (Jul 29, 2021)

Check if the line going to the pump has a hole.


----------

